# Indexing on a lathe



## Johnwa (Mar 19, 2020)

Came upon a unique use for a digital level.  The picture speaks for itself.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 19, 2020)

That's brilliant. 
I saw a similar idea using a bubble level but it was not as convenient because the level wasn't magnetic.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 19, 2020)

Didn't you get one of those things for x-mas?

Craig


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 19, 2020)

I did, but never thought of that use.
I used it once on the mill to get a 45 angle. Otherwise it’s got a lot of use around the house levelling wall plates, pictures, clocks etc. It fits nicely in my tool bag.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 19, 2020)

Would it matter if the lathe wasn't actually level along its length? (not talking about levelling the bed)


----------



## DPittman (Mar 19, 2020)

Well that's a cool idea...I wonder how well that works...anyone have a link to that particular item ?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 19, 2020)

I take it you're having a better experience with yours than @Janger has had with the ones he has tried.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...find-a-cheap-but-good-answer.1583/#post-17513


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 19, 2020)

The first one I got was very bad - +/- 4 degrees.  The next one I tried is very close, to .1 degree...  I think they need checking, as they might be hit and miss, but one you have a good one, it seems to stay that way.


----------



## Janger (Mar 20, 2020)

if you carefully read the reviews on amazon for that neoteck model it has the same issues I described. I think the people who like it don't need precision and hardly notice the problems.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 20, 2020)

I performed a few tests on mine.  It doesn’t move off zero until one edge is raised 0.008” (over 2”).  I tried it at 90 and 45 degrees and got similar results.  Based on that I think it is good for about +/- 0.15 degrees.   It’s not as precise as a machinist level, but in many cases is good enough.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 20, 2020)

What make is yours John?

Craig


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine is marketed by Beall tool company but was made in China.  It was purchased at Lee Valley. From the pictures on the internet, I think they all come out of the same factory though.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 20, 2020)

Ok, I went back and looked Jangers.  Mine does look a bit different.


----------



## turner (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a Fowler EDP # 16672 ( 54-422-450 ), likely got it from KBC.  Repeatability .05*, Accuracy +/- 0.2* as advertised. It has worked well for over 10yrs. Never thought of using it for indexing, thanks.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 20, 2020)

Coincidentally I just did that very same setup. I had a DTI in the chuck & was attempting to clock around a round section tapered tool (an arbor) that wasn't associated with the tailstock so it had both vertical & horizontal displacement away from the spindle axis. In practice it was kind of a pain to get the meter to settle down at  90-deg positions & read upside down digits. There is something to be said for watching maximum needle deflections using dial indicators. But using the inclinometer in certain situations has its benefits.


----------

